# chicago cabs



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 7, 2010)

do any of the chicago cabs go to rosemont IL or pick up from a hotel there. when i lay over in chicago going to the gathering i need a cab to get to the hotel.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 7, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> do any of the Chicago cabs go to rosemont IL or pick up from a hotel there. when i lay over in Chicago going to the gathering i need a cab to get to the hotel.


The cab fare to Rosemont (near O'Hare) is about $40 - 50. You'd be better off to take the Blue Line out and have the hotel pick you up at the Rosemont station.


----------



## Misty. (Feb 7, 2010)

From what I remember, the hotels won't pick up at the Rosemont Blue Line station, though. Going to the O'Hare Blue Line station would be easier, and when you get off the train, go upstairs. There will be signage that will direct you to the bus/shuttle center to your left.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 7, 2010)

well its not 9 miles away like hotels.com said google maps said its like 14 so i canceled that one and found one closer. its $216 but it comes out the same when you figure in cab fair to the other one.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 8, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> well its not 9 miles away like hotels.com said google maps said its like 14 so i canceled that one and found one closer. its $216 but it comes out the same when you figure in cab fair to the other one.


Why not stay @ the Hostel International downtown, it's like $40, includes breakfast, is close to everything including the station . Ive stayed there several times, learned about it on this site, it's the best one Ive ever stayed in with the exception of the one in Austin, Texas. Google it, think youd like it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Depending on what time you get into Chicago, you could hop a Metra, or Amtrak, south to Joliet. There's a Harrah's Casino/Hotel within a couple of blocks of the train station. I believe also, that if you contact any of the hotels in the area, they may be able to come pick you up at the train station. The next morning, you can simply board in Joliet instead of in Chicago for the trip to St Louis. I read that you already bought the tickets, but, perhaps you can change the departure if you do this instead.


----------



## SuperConductor (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to work at O'hare airport some years ago and If I remember correctly, the CTA's River Road station has a hotel directory with a courtesy phone that you just choose your hotel and press the number for that hotel. You have the option of just waiting for a cab inside the station or taking a shuttle bus to your hotel in the area. Like I said, this was years ago, but I don't think nothing has changed too much in terms of hotels because O'hare airport is the next station stop on that line.


----------

